# Remember Sherilyn Fenn?



## Political Junky (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, she's pushing 50 and fat. 
I came across this film "Bigfoot" on Syfy ...OMG.


----------



## Zander (Jun 30, 2012)

You must a liberal democrat. A proud member of the party of "women".


----------



## daveman (Jul 1, 2012)

I can't find a picture of her fat -- including screen shots from _Bigfoot_.







So it looks like you're fulla shit, PJ.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> I can't find a picture of her fat -- including screen shots from _Bigfoot_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not her in the photo you posted.


----------



## daveman (Jul 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find a picture of her fat -- including screen shots from _Bigfoot_.
> ...



Said it was on the website.  How 'bout you find a picture of this allegedly fat Sherilyn?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> I came across this film "Bigfoot" on Syfy ...OMG.



The cherry stem trick on Twin Peaks.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> I came across this film "Bigfoot" on Syfy ...OMG.




She is not fat.... she is average sized.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 1, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> ...


Well, the "average" American is overweight.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 2, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> ...



Probably in your world.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2012)

So Fenn is fat -- according to people who can't post pictures of her.

Uh huh.


----------



## Toome (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, need to see the pix before making the call.  If I recall, she looked pretty anorexic when she was young.

And who says 50 is old?!

Sheesh...kids!


----------



## Vidi (Jul 4, 2012)

Toome said:


> Yeah, need to see the pix before making the call.  If I recall, she looked pretty anorexic when she was young.
> 
> And who says 50 is old?!
> 
> Sheesh...kids!




I say.

Its old.

Its not ancient.

but it sure aint young.


As far as Fynn...Two Moon Junction...nuff said


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> I came across this film "Bigfoot" on Syfy ...OMG.



I do remember her, she was on Twin Peaks.  Lots of people get heavier around 50.  Who cares?


----------



## jillian (Jul 4, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> ...



i think it was Zsa Zsa Gabor who said "at a certain age a woman has to choose between her face and her butt".

of course, that was before restylan (sp?) lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 4, 2012)

jillian said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



  That Zsa Zsa..


----------



## Gideonprime (Jul 6, 2012)

Cannot find a single "fat" picture of her.  And what's wrong with Curves on a Woman!

If you like em skinny you're missing the fun and fine side of females.  IMHO.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 6, 2012)

I loved "Twin Peaks",,the TV show, it was weirdly entertaining and also had great original music (I have the TV shows soundtrack, definitely funky).
The movie on the other hand,,kinda sucked.
A few years back, Sherilyn Fenn was on NCIS, she of course looked older and her bod had transformed to that of a more mature woman, but she still looked good to me. But then I really like women with some meat on those bones.
So in regards to the OP,,,,,sooooo what?


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 7, 2012)

Gideonprime said:


> Cannot find a single "fat" picture of her.  And what's wrong with Curves on a Woman!
> 
> If you like em skinny you're missing the fun and fine side of females.  IMHO.


Watch "Bigfoot". I'm sure it will be played a lot on TV.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jul 8, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Well, she's pushing 50 and fat.
> I came across this film "Bigfoot" on Syfy ...OMG.



Are you saying she played the lead role in "Bigfoot"? 

I also noticed in the picture that Barry Williams from "Brady Bunch" fame and Danny Bonaduce from "Partridge Family" and "World's Dumbest" fame are in this movie too.

This movie is obviously Academy Award material with that "heavy-hitting" lineup (no pun intended). 

I remember Fenn from a movie called "Meridian". She wasn't afraid to get "nekked" back then. Now WE are the ones who are afraid of her getting nekked.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG she dared to turn 50??

Quick, someone euthanize her! Obviously her life no longer has meaning!


----------



## MarcATL (Jul 8, 2012)

sooo...no pic?


----------



## Gideonprime (Jul 8, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> OMG she dared to turn 50??
> 
> Quick, someone euthanize her! Obviously her life no longer has meaning!



Oh I am sure I could think of some things for her that would have meaning!

Great meaning to me at least!


----------

